# Sandusky Walleye



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

When do the eyes start runnning in the sandusky?


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

Probly in the next few weeks they should start. should be some in there now after the last rain but we got a warm rain coming in so that should start them usally first of april there in good and hitting every one says they dont hit but ive caught many once they move up river.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Only a bout a week or two out....this warm weather coming is going to make it an early run this year....cannot wait!:B


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Im new to walleye fishing. When you say an early run, does that mean they run up into the rivers or do you mean just come up into shallow water to spawn?


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you mean that they will be running up into the rivers or they will be up in the shallow flats of the lake?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

they run up the river's to spawn.... check out north/west forum for more up to date report's on the sandusky and maumee. i've snagged 1 on the hoga at rt82 dam by accident while steelheading, but i would'nt go there trying for them, JON


----------

